# This Muslim Is Right



## [SIL] (May 4, 2013)

he's right..bloody jews


----------



## heckler7 (May 4, 2013)

so which is it 4.2 million or 420 million I thought egyptians invented math?


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> so which is it 4.2 million or 420 million I thought egyptians invented math?



Fun fact: under the old Egyptian gods (Ra, Osiris, Bast, etc.) they made many discoveries and inventions. Since going to Islam, they've done almost nothing.

Also, they have the shittiest sounding language on the planet.


----------



## Z499 (May 4, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Fun fact: under the old Egyptian gods (Ra, Osiris, Bast, etc.) they made many discoveries and inventions. Since going to Islam, they've done almost nothing.
> 
> Also, they have the shittiest sounding language on the planet.



when he talks in the video it sounds like whats coming from my bathroom after i eat miracle noodles. and hell, when it comes to porn for the muslims thats not corrupting, its an at home convenience in stead of trying to get a goat or donkey to hold still long enough to fuck it. the jews are just trying to help


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I thought egyptians invented math?



Pretty sure Ancient Egyptians were not arabs. They were north african. Mesopotamians probably discovered Math (Iraq)




P.s. Math was discovered, not invented. Plato would concur.


----------



## heckler7 (May 4, 2013)

SFW said:


> Pretty sure Ancient Egyptians were not arabs. They were north african. Mesopotamians probably discovered Math (Iraq)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jus sayn guys supposed to be an egyptian cleric, and he was flip flopping his numbers


----------



## Z499 (May 4, 2013)

Arab Street Hooker Sophia - XNXX.COM


----------



## ctr10 (May 4, 2013)

damn hebes


----------



## nikos_ (May 4, 2013)

muslim is the most barberian and stupid religionn ever
they re never right


----------



## [SIL] (May 5, 2013)

they're right about homosexuality..


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)

ill bet hes flogged off over 4.1 million of those porn sites, fat fuck needs his women controlled to stop them leaving his lardass


----------



## nikos_ (May 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> they're right about homosexuality..





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHC05_9b0gw


----------



## Bowden (May 5, 2013)

A perfect example as to why Arab civilization hasn't progressed since the rise of Islam and why Islamic young men living in countries like Iran are going insane.
Don't fuck, don't drink, don't enjoy life.
Just focus on terrorism.


----------



## nikos_ (May 5, 2013)

^ 
there are more things in life than living


----------



## cube789 (May 5, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> ^ there are more things in life than living


 thats like the suicide bomber moto wtf bro


----------



## nikos_ (May 7, 2013)

cube789 said:


> thats like the suicide bomber moto wtf bro




Στο μνημα μου να γραψετε τουρκια δεν ξεχνω


----------



## Watson (May 7, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> Στο μνημα μου να γραψετε τουρκια δεν ξεχνω



Η μητέρα σας έχει ένα κόλπο το μέγεθος ενός κάδου


----------



## [SIL] (May 7, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> Στο μνημα μου να γραψετε τουρκια δεν ξεχνω




προσβλητικό


----------

